# Nailbomb or Warpig???



## Dan (May 1, 2009)

ive bought both.. and im stumped as to which one to put in my 7321, the other one im selling to a friend.

both are really good, so im in a serious pickle about which one to put in


----------



## Daemon (May 1, 2009)

I asked the same question for myself xD


----------



## Dan (May 1, 2009)

Daemon said:


> I asked the same question for myself xD




then wait till the poll is over and your answer shall be revealed


----------



## Nick (May 1, 2009)

why not email Tim at BKP and ask for his thoughts? Thats what i did and it worked out well for me.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

From what ive been told, the Nailbomb is the way to go. The Warpig is too dark generally, and something about the voicing generaly doesnt agree with Basswood. The Nailbomb on teh other hand, is more focussed and suits the basswood far _far_ more. Thats what ive been told anyway


----------



## budda (May 1, 2009)

yeah, just email tim - usually before you pay for the pickup though


----------



## Dan (May 1, 2009)

budda said:


> yeah, just email tim - usually before you pay for the pickup though




i havent bought straight from Tim, there was a dude selling 2 in the gear section and i bought straight from him. Ive got a nailbomb 6 in my ibby 6 string, but i wasnt sure if the warpig was better for lows than the nailbomb, or wether it had more bite


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

I can't believe no-one has suggested this yet:

try both


----------



## Harry (May 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I can't believe no-one has suggested this yet:
> 
> try both


----------



## Serratus (May 1, 2009)

Hi mate - you just bought them both from me!!!

I think I prefered the Nailbomb, which I felt was a bit more organic sounding and feeling, especially in the mids. The Warpig was nice aswell, but has tons of bottom end. It still has nice mids aswell (it's not totally scooped, and has a smooth high end) but is very bass heavy, whereas the NB was more balanced all round. I guess some of that may also be that the WP is really high output, whereas the NB is more in the usual hot pickup output range.
Hope you find you love one of them (maybe both!!), I've not found a BKP that I didn't like yet - I've just ordered a new VHII and Riff Raff from Tim to replace those two pickups, as I decided that I prefer lower output pickups (at the moment anyway!!).


----------



## thinkpad20 (May 1, 2009)

For my tastes, I'd go Nailbomb... the Warpig from what I hear is a lot looser and better suited for fat modern rock, punk or sludge/doom... Nailbomb for tight techy stuff.


----------



## snuif09 (May 1, 2009)

warpig does have strong harmonics and a great low end my friend has one in the bridge and i love it


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 1, 2009)

Email and ask which one would sound best


----------



## toolsound (May 1, 2009)

thinkpad20 said:


> For my tastes, I'd go Nailbomb... the Warpig from what I hear is a lot looser and better suited for fat modern rock, punk or sludge/doom... Nailbomb for tight techy stuff.



That's interesting. Isn't bulb using a warpig?


----------



## jsousa (May 1, 2009)

thinkpad20 said:


> For my tastes, I'd go Nailbomb... the Warpig from what I hear is a lot looser and better suited for fat modern rock, punk or sludge/doom... Nailbomb for tight techy stuff.



I disagree, they both are great for any kind of rock music, just pick depending on the wood types


----------



## demolisher (May 1, 2009)

toolsound said:


> That's interesting. Isn't bulb using a warpig?



Ceramic.


----------



## toolsound (May 1, 2009)

demolisher said:


> Ceramic.



I'm lost.  You'll have to elaborate.


----------



## thinkpad20 (May 1, 2009)

toolsound said:


> I'm lost.  You'll have to elaborate.



as in, Warpigs with ceramic magnets instead of AlNiCo, which is what Warpigs are normally.

CRAIG'S GUITAR TECH RESOURCE - Pickups



> ALNICO vs. CERAMIC: Magnet material is usually one of two varieties: Alnico (aluminum, nickel, and cobalt) or ceramic. Alnico was used in all popular vintage pickups and generally has a warm and smooth response.  Ceramic magnets tend to boost treble response and have become popular for pickups with extra coil winding to compensate for the treble loss. Alnico magnets also lend to a smoother distortion tone with a prominent midrange while ceramic magnets can improve the clarity and high end grind of a distorted tone. There are many different formulas of Alnico and Ceramic magnets. In general, the stronger the magnet can be magnetized, The brighter it will soumd in a pickup.
> RULE 3: Alnico magnets sound smooth and warm and distort smoothly, ceramic magnets sound brighter and distort cleaner but a bit less full.


----------



## toolsound (May 1, 2009)

Ah ok. That's a nice resource on pickups, thanks!


----------



## whosdealin (May 4, 2009)

I would go ceramic also, I have tried both the nalibomb and Cermic pig in basswood. The Nailbomb is smoother and more organic. The C-pig is tight mean and grindy in the low mids. Both sounded really good in basswood. I prefer the pig for metal and the NB for everything else.


----------



## hairychris (May 6, 2009)

Absolutely depends on what you want the guitar to sound like.

There's a lot of Cold Sweat love too (from me as well, but mine are in a PRS not a 7).

FWIW I've never been a fan of the Nailbombs whenever I tried them. they just didn't work for me. Incoming 7 has an AlNiCo Warpig set, but this is because I want the thickness. I was tossing up between these, Cold Sweats, and Holy Divers (also Alnico) and just decided to go full bore!


----------

